# Reparacion de amplificador RockFord Fosgate



## ROLANDORODRIGUEZ (Abr 24, 2007)

Antes k nada les pido una disculpa por lo de las mayusculas es solo k estoy acostumbrado a usarlas y pos se me paso pero bueno ya no volvera a pasar

Mi problema es el siguiente:
estoy reparando un amplificador RockFord Fosgate 800a
le e sacado 2 transistores dañados un IRF640 y un IRF9640, todos los demas MOSFETS y transistores de salida estan bien bueno los checke sobrepuestos y ninguno me indica en corto...
el problema es k ya desconecte los dos transistores malos y digo desconecte por k el otro problema es el sistema de disipacion k trae el amplificador ya k bienen los transistores pegados(soldados) ala tableta y pues no se como kitarlos de ahi para remplasarlos pero ya los tengo cortados de las patitas para k no interfieran con el circuito y aun asi sigue estando en corto... sospecho k el integrado del remoto(TL494CN) este dañado mas no se y por si fuera poco este integrado es muy diferente a los TL494CN k yo conosco, este integrado es mas pekeño ensi alguien k aya visto un amplificador Rockford Fosgate, mtx, sound streem sabra de lo k le hablo y si alguien sabe como le puedo hacer o algun tip para encontrar la falla por favor ayudenme espero y sea suficiente información sino pregunten lo necesario GRACIAS


----------



## ROLANDORODRIGUEZ (Abr 24, 2007)

estube haciendole pruebas

le puse un amperimetro y al encenderlo me consume mas de 10 ampreres
pero solo unos segundos, despues se keda en 2 amperes esto es mucho ya k nisikiera le estoy poniendo carga solo lo enciendo y se calientan dos transistores de salida espero y me ayuden


----------



## Guest (Abr 24, 2007)

Coloca unas fotos de tu amplificador abierto y lo mas claras posibles, asi sera mas facil ayudarte


----------



## ROLANDORODRIGUEZ (Abr 25, 2007)

Hola buenas
Pues aki te dejo algunas fotos aver si son lo mas claras como kieran te explicare

aki esta todo el amplificador, como puedes ver el sistema de disipacion es muy diferente al de los amplificador convencionales aki no hay partes de aluminio ni nada solo estan soldados a una tableta ese seria un problema pero pos ya me las arreglare para solucionarlo... bueno empezando de derecha a izkierda --- los transistores en el circulo azu son reguladores (5N05)
los dos en el circulo verde no se k sean puesto k solo tienen 2 patitas (STPR15) el k esta en el circulo amarillo (LM337SP) los k estan en el circulo blanco son (IRF640) el k esta en rojo estaba en corto y solo lo desconecte--- los transistores con el circulo gris son (IRF9640) el k tiene la flecha roja tambien estaba en corto y tambien lo desconecte--- estos mismos k estan encerrados en rojo son los k te digo k se calentaban....


----------



## ROLANDORODRIGUEZ (Abr 25, 2007)

Esta es otra donde te muestro la tarjeta k disipa los transistores, el cuadro k esta en rojo es la tarjeta k te digo y es soldadura al parecer asi estan acoplados ahora te comento, e desconectado los transistores k se calentaban y el amplificador prende pero se me keda consumiendo 1.08 amperes este es solo un canal el otro canal esta en perfectas condiciones y funciona pero este k te muestro no, entonces necesitaria saber si crees k se pueda arreglar este canal y por donde me recomendarias empezar... agrego k el integrado (TL494CN) no es el problema pero sospecho k hay aun algo mal por ese comsumo de amperes (1.08) y no se por donde empesar ya k todos las piezas estan soldadas por los dos pasos y es muy complicado estar kitando uno por uno... por donde empezar??? gracias


----------



## Guest (Abr 26, 2007)

De entrada el amplificador ke clase es?¿? AB o D?¿?¿, ya ke en la salida tienes Fet`s, de alli en fuera priemro tienes ek revisar ek la fuente este trabajando correctamente ke por lo visto parece ke si ya ke un canal si trabaja, los transistores ke estan en el circulo azul son los de conmutacion para la fuente del amplificador, lso ek estan en el circulo verde son diodos, y debe existir otro par, la pieza ke estaba en el cuadro rojo e la segundafoto ke numero era?¿?, entre otras cosas debes revisar las resistencias grandes ek no esten abiertas o en corto, y los transistores debes desmontarlos y probarlos uno por uno, receurda ke solo te deben marcar de Drain a Source en un solo sentido como diodo, y si puedes poner unas fotos de mayor calidad y del amplificador completo seria mejor.


----------



## ROLANDORODRIGUEZ (Abr 26, 2007)

Hola
El amplificador es clase AB, la fuente si funciona bien, el otro par de diodos k me dises se encuentran en el otro canal y la pieza por la k me preguntas k estaba en el cuadro rojo en la foto de arriva no exite asi venia el amplificador pero en ese cuadro podemos apreciar como estan soldados los transistores y aki tienes fotos del amplificador completo y algunas seciones. espero y tengas alguna idea de como kitar los transistores de esa placa ya k intente desoldarlos pero no e podido y tambien como pondria el transistor nuevo en la placa?? bueno gracias por la ayuda y espero y te ayuden estas fotos gracias


----------



## Guest (Abr 27, 2007)

TE recomeindo desoldar la tira completa de los transistores y los ek esten dañados remojalos en tiner o algun solvente, pero si te fijas en las piezas ke no estan colocadas tiene soldadura, al otra serai ke dejaras calentar bien tu cautin y aplikes pasta sobre el transistor dañado y le colokes la punta del cautin en la parte donde esta el agujero para poderlo botar, por fuerza debes retirar los transistores, tambien revisa los transistores ke estan sobre la tarjeta y todas las resistencias.


----------



## ROLANDORODRIGUEZ (Abr 27, 2007)

E revisado los transistores k esta en la tarjeta y estan buenos, pero tenia 3 resistencias aviertas las puse nuevas y al encenderlo se me fue a corto a mas de 15 amperes, volvi a checar los transistores y estaban bien cheke las salidas y estaban en corto 4 mas apaerte de las k ya estaban ya logre kitarlos del disipador ya kite los tansistores en corto los prendo sin ellos y me sigue consumiendo 1 amper estoy seguro k si le pongo lo las salidas nuevas me las va a poner en corto otra vez k mas puede ser???


----------



## Guest (Abr 28, 2007)

Si se kemaron las resistencias es porke algo esta en corto ya sea diodos o algo mas necesitas revisar minuciosamente todo, sobre todo los de salida, no se como sea tu foram de revisar los transistores bipolares y los fet`s y seria bueno ke me diejras de ke forma lo estas haciendo, el consumo de 1 ampere es normal por la fuente SMPS del amplificador no te preocupes por eso.


----------



## ROLANDORODRIGUEZ (Abr 29, 2007)

Hola
pues no tengo mucha teoria ya que todo lo e aprendido empiricamente osea con pura practica y pues los transistores los checo asi los reguladores los checo k me de continuidad en la pata derecha y la del medio y luego volteo las puntas del multimetro en las mismas patas y no me tiene k checar nada... y las salidas y demas transistores los checo encuentro la base y me tiene k checar con colectro y emisor y si volteo las puntas no me debe de checar tampoco me debe de checar con emisor y colector y asi es como los checo y primero para checarlos claro k los kito de la placa base.... estoy bien? cuales son los bipolares?? voy a checar el LM337SP aver k pasa y aclaro e checado todos los transistores k estan debajo de las salidas y todos bien pero hay unas pekeñas piezas k estan soldadas en la superficie y parecen ser transistores pero eso ya se me hace muy dificil bueno cualkier cosa k descubra la posteare


----------



## maravillas (May 7, 2007)

yo te diria que compruebes la fuente  cortando el suministro de salida de boltaje acia los amplificador despues de los condensadores, miras si sale la tension estable, y de ahi pa delante si todo sale vien pasas a amplificación
, sacas todos los transistores de su sitio
y yo de ti esa placa que estan soldados la mandaba al carajo y los ponia con micas aislantes de toda la vida, creo que cone sa mierda de disipacion se volveran a quemar , no se como el zoquete del fabricante hace esas barbaridades.


----------



## ROLANDORODRIGUEZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Ya tengo muchos meses y aun no se por donde este la falla
Al encenderlo el amperimetro me checa mas de 10 amperes solo por un segundo y despues baja a 1 amper un canal jala bien el otro canal le e kitado algunos transistores k estaban en corto y ya le e puesto nuevos el problema es k me los vuelve a kemar y mejor lo tengo asi con una salida lo mas raro de todo es k ya cheke todos los transistores cerca de estos k se keman y todo esta bien no se si el problema este en la fuente o en la amplificación y no se como hacer eso k me dices k corte el suministro de corriente ni se como saber si la tension sale estable me lo podrias explicar mejor??


----------



## bijou (Mar 1, 2008)

yo reparè uno con una falla parecida hace unos meses , lo que tienes que hacer es retirar todos los mosfets de salida, el regulador , los diodos y los mosfets de la fuente del lado que esta en corto y medirlos afuera retirar los que esten malos, desoldarlos con un cautin que tenga mucho wattaje y ponerlos nuevos, esta placa es para aislarlos del cuerpo del mosfet y disipar el calor mas rapido, al cuerpo del amplificador, medir todos los componentes que  acompañan a los mosfets de salida , resistencias, diodos, capacitores, transistores ( la mayoria de estos son de montaje superficial) despues de que tengas todo listo para probarlo pruebalo poniendo  en el B+ de los 13.5 voltios un  foco en serie de 12 voltios a 50 watts esto es para que si dejaste algo mal el que se encienda sea el foco y no queme tus transistores, si el amplificador trabaja bien solo se encenderà y muy levemente el filamento del foco, si dejaste un preoblema no corregido y este en peligro de quemar los mosfets solo se encendarà dicho foco,del lo del ic xx494 no tienne nada que ver este ic se ecarga de convertir los 13.5 voltios al voltage adecuado para trabajar el amplificador, algo asi como 65+/-65 suerte


----------



## sap electronics (Mar 14, 2008)

la forma de desoldarlos es con una pistola de calor,  y necesitas cambiar todos,los de ese lado que tronaron  porque si no truenan, y ponerle transistores originales ya que son muy delicados esos punch,


----------



## pabloneitor (Dic 1, 2009)

tengo una planta DHD cuando la conecto eciende y luego se apaga como si se le fuera la corriente


----------



## jose18 (Feb 22, 2010)

hola amigo para saber si el tl494 esta fallando es facil. checa la frecuencia que hay en la terminal G de los mosfet de la fuente. debe ser alrededor de 50khz. y un voltaje de 5v. espero que te sirva saludos.


----------



## ROLANDORODRIGUEZ (Feb 22, 2010)

disculpa la ignorancia con que aparato checo la frecuencia por que solo se che*c*ar el voltaje espero tu respuesta


----------



## jose18 (Feb 23, 2010)

hola el multimetro tiene la funcion de (hz) o (khz) que es la que mide la frecuencia. coloca el multimetro en esa funcion y utiliza solo la punta roja o posotiva del multimetro. la negativa no la utilices.  saludos


----------



## ROLANDORODRIGUEZ (Feb 23, 2010)

tendre que conseguir uno que mida hz por que el que tengo solo mide amperios voltaje continuidad y homs gracias por el dato


----------



## jose18 (Feb 23, 2010)

ok hojala lo consigas te va sser de mucha utilidad 
para reparaciones de este tipo que tienen que ver con fuentes conmutadas.


----------



## jose18 (Mar 1, 2010)

ROLANDORODRIGUEZ dijo:


> Hola
> El amplificador es clase AB, la fuente si funciona bien, el otro par de diodos k me dises se encuentran en el otro canal y la pieza por la k me preguntas k estaba en el cuadro rojo en la foto de arriva no exite asi venia el amplificador pero en ese cuadro podemos apreciar como estan soldados los transistores y aki tienes fotos del amplificador completo y algunas seciones. espero y tengas alguna idea de como kitar los transistores de esa placa ya k intente desoldarlos pero no e podido y tambien como pondria el transistor nuevo en la placa?? bueno gracias por la ayuda y espero y te ayuden estas fotos gracias



oye amigo que modelo es tu amplificador haber si te puedo ayudar en algo.


----------



## abilio cor dur (May 8, 2010)

Alguien me podría decir que equivalentes tiene el transistor 2sj200, final de potencia en un amplificador Sony..No los encuentro y quisiera saber que transistor le iría bien a este y a su complementario. Gracias


----------



## jose18 (May 8, 2010)

mira busca en internet sus caracteristica, en la electronica pregunta por un q*UE* tenga esas caracteristica no senecesita ser exactamente igual con el mas aproximado nadamas debes tener encuenta de no confundor dlas terminales *Y* si es de tipo pnp o npn. en este momento no recuerdo pero hay unos de marca st que lo traen muchos amplificadores los e visto en pioneer y em muchos mas, si tienes otro amplificador aunque sea de otra marca checa los transistores de salida y vas a ver q*UE* por sus caracteristicas es parecido en un 95%.


----------



## alaraune (May 8, 2010)

Hola, con respecto al amplificador Rockford, que estás usando para limpiar la placa base? por que ésos amplis son muy delicados en cuanto a que algún resto de soldadura o pasta para soldar que entre sus pistas, intenta limpiarlo bien con un solvente, deja secar completamente y despuès prueba.
Yo aconsejaría unas dos pasadas con algún solvente, después podrìas seguir con la reparación.  Haz lo que te decía un compañero más arriba, cambia todos los componentes de la placa disipadora dañada (los fet's de fuente, reguladores, diodos rectificadores, fet's de potencia, etc.) y limpia bien con solvente, deja secar bien y prueba con la lampara en serie como te dijeron.  Nos cuentas como te fué.


----------

